# NetworkManager and wifi networks

## norayr

Hello, already months of portage tree updates, and still I cannot see any wireless networks in network manager's nm-applet.

I am able to connect manually, with command line, but when I clone or assemble system for my friends, they need nm-applet.

I also tried wicd, it sometimes works, on some of my friends laptops, sometimes - not. I didnt figure out why yet.

But nm-applet definitely doesn't list any wireless network. In gentoo. Any suggestions? I was turning all use flags on. Didnt help.

----------

## Rexilion

Please do:

```
/etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop
```

Now do:

```
NetworkManager --no-daemon
```

And post the output of the last command.

----------

## norayr

Thank you very much!

I runned NetworkManager --no-daemon, searched in google its output:

NetworkManager: supplicant_interface_acquire: assertion `mgr_state == NM_SUPPLICANT_MANAGER_STATE_IDLE' failed

found this bug

https://bugs.gentoo.org/212724

recompiled dbus, and restarted it, and everything works now!

----------

## Rexilion

That is about the seventh time I run across this problem combined with the same fix xD

----------

## d2_racing

Cool  :Razz: 

----------

